# i5-4570 [Haswell] - reicht das noch??



## sandman2003 (29. März 2017)

Mahlzeit,

war lange nicht hier aktiv im Forum, deshalb erstmal ein Hallo an alle, die mich noch kennen und alle neuen!

Habe seit 2012 einen Haswell i5-4570 am Start mit 8 GB RAM.

Graka habe ich letztes Jahr Juni 2016 mit einer Asus GTX 970 OC aufgerüstet --> mähh Fehlkauf ich weiß, denke, da werde ich nochmal zur 1080 greifen, wenns unter 500 sackt.

Wegen der CPU weiß ich echt gar nicht, da habe ich auch seit damals nicht mehr alles so verfolgt wegen Job usw.

Meint Ihr, da sollte ich auch innerhalb des nächsten Jahres mal was ersetzen? Einen aktuellen i5 eventuell, oder bringt mir das gar nichts?

Zocken tu ich auf 1080, und evenetuell wirds bei Weihnachtsgeld auch mal ein schicker 21:9  aber eher ein Modell mit 2560 x 1080 als 1440er.


Gruß, der sandman


----------



## Enisra (29. März 2017)

klar reicht die CPU noch
ich habe noch eine Generation älteren Chip und bin noch nicht ans Limit gestoßen, eher ans GPU und RAM Limit

Und wenn sollte man vielleicht eh auf Ryzen warten, entweder weil die AMDs gut sind oder weil Intel nachzieht mit ... irgendetwas, alleine mit billigeren Chips


----------



## Spiritogre (29. März 2017)

CPU reicht noch drei Jahre, mindestens, wenn das mit dem Leistungszuwachs so weitergeht wie aktuell.


----------



## sandman2003 (29. März 2017)

ok, dann bin ich ja beruhigt, Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## Herbboy (29. März 2017)

Du hast lediglich vermutlich in 1-2 Jahren immer mehr Games, bei denen ein i7 mit gleichem Takt besser wäre, oder wo ein AMD FX-8000er, der im Schnitt eigentlich einem i5-4570 hinterherhinkt, dann doch vorne liegt. Denn die acht Kerne der FX-CPUs bzw. 8 Threads eines i7 werden sicher immer "wichtiger". Bei zB Battlefield 1 ist es bereits so, dass manche anspruchsvolle Gamer speziell im Multiplayer mit nem i5 nicht mehr auskommen, weil du erst mit nem i7 (oder FX 8000er) eine Untergrenze bei den FPS hast, die denen reicht. Denn im Multiplayer scheint das Spiel von mehr als 4 Kernen / Threads zu profitieren, und so was könnte in Zukunft immer häufiger vorkommen.

Trotzdem wäre deine CPU aber noch ne ganze Weile "gut genug"    WENN, dann würde ich mir aber einen Xeon 1231 suchen, das ist quasi ein i7-4770, nur ohne Grafikeinheit, hat aber eben auch 8 Threads. Ein neuer i5 wiederum wäre kaum schneller als Dein jetziger. Der Xeon kostet neu 265€ und ist halt 50€ günstiger als ein "normaler" i7, und sowieso VIEL günstiger, als  wenn du extra Board + DDR4-RAM (derzeit fast doppelt so teuer wie vor nem Jahr! ) + neuen core i5 oder gar i7 kaufen würdest.


----------

